# my first competition outside of WF



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

decided to give it a go...been looking at the poster all year in the local library and i picked up an application form..already got my story ready and looking forward to entering it...


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 10, 2016)

good luck- I know you'll do well


----------



## PiP (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck, escorial


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks rcallaci and PiP...he who dares..!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 10, 2016)

Way to go, esc! Best of luck to you!


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks Gumby..


----------



## TKent (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweet!!!


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks TK......


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck, escorial. The first step is the hardest and you're on your way. :thumbl:

Quick tip: once you send in your story you'll have some time while you await the result. Try to find another competition or some publication looking for submissions and send out another story. The reason is that waiting for the reply is exciting, a sort of 'dreamtime' when you can't help imagining how good it would feel to win. If you make sure you always have the next story 'out there' the result of the first is a little less important (but just as fantastic if it turns out well.) It's an exciting adventure, esc, and I hope you have great success with it. 

jen


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks jenthepen...being on this site has given me the confidence and the desire to enter this local competition and when I read replies like yours it makes me think just how knowledgeable and inspiring the members are on this site...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> thanks jenthepen...being on this site has given me the confidence and the desire to enter this local competition and when I read replies like yours it makes me think just how knowledgeable and inspiring the members are on this site...



"The value in each human is the gift they were born to deliver to humanity."

- Myles Munroe

I am looking forward to hearing from your results. You will submit with something, and walk out with something more. No matter what happens. The prize grows inside. Good luck!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 13, 2016)

escorial said:


> thanks jenthepen...being on this site has given me the confidence and the desire to enter this local competition and when I read replies like yours it makes me think just how knowledgeable and inspiring the members are on this site...



Go get em! That's what I did! Go for it, my friend....good luck and thank you!

I'm really enjoying your posts! Thanks for being here.


----------



## escorial (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks hairball...may i dedicate this song to you....

[video]https://youtu.be/ACAK1Ck2ZM0[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2016)

decided to type out my entry for the competition rather than enter online...so i'll hand it in tomorrow at the library with my entry form.....should be fun


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

I am excited for you, and very proud of you.. hahaaa, you already have a huge Fan Club..good luck!


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 17, 2016)

Good luck!! And keep us posted!!!


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks Aquilo.....will do.....cheers


----------



## LeeC (Jan 17, 2016)

escorial said:


> decided to type out my entry for the competition rather than enter online...so i'll hand it in tomorrow at the library with my entry form.....should be fun


How can they resist


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 17, 2016)

Good luck, esc!


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 18, 2016)

Break a leg!


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2016)

apparently you got an e-mail saying thankyou for your entry....i posted on the library pc were the competition will be judged and if you didn't get the e-mail you never entered...come on..i'm not pc savy but i can post attachments and stuff..bring back pen and paper..which i could have done....end of...


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 29, 2016)

Ask the folk in the library what the procedure is for entries posted from there.


----------



## escorial (Feb 29, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> Ask the folk in the library what the procedure is for entries posted from there.




Done that jen but I was told another local library in the area was the one accepting the entries on their data base...so I call them and hit a brick wall..why didn't you get an email...blah,blah...so I asked could I still enter my piece on paper...typical British..rules are rules...a local comp for local people and no...pathetic


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, that's bad luck. Check out some online magazines that accept short stories. If you aim at the type of mag that publishes your sort of story you have _much _more chance of getting an acceptance than you have of winning a competition. Magazines that accept stories by email always give 'submission requirements' - that means they explain the length and type of story they want and the way they want it set out. Give it a go. It costs nothing to try.


----------

